# Installing XP Without CD Drive Using TFTP



## Dillinger (Jun 21, 2012)

I had a Toshiba that doesn't have an Optical drive & it will not boot from a flash either, so I'm using these instructions to install XP from my other computers CD Rom drive, & there is the instructions here --> http://blog.ryantadams.com/2008/02/01/how-to-boot-from-the-network-pxe-boot-with-tftp-and-windows-pe/ Now everything works out fine until I get to the part where it asked me for user & password #3 





> 3. You will be prompted for a user name. Type, “\192.168.1.5\User Name” replacing “User Name” with the name of a user account on the computer with the shared CD-Rom drive.


Now since I have never assigned a username and password I am stuck at this part, I have tried all different combos of cmd lines and nothing seems to work. Does anyone have an idea why?
Is the username & password something that the it really isn't that and more like domain or something? I hope this all makes sense, I have spent many hours trying to figure this out.
& I would really appreciate some help.
Peace

Dillinger


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 21, 2012)

find the pc that match to ip that you use, like 192.168.0.124 and look at the user name on the pc (from control panel) where you install it from

is that works?


----------



## Dillinger (Jun 21, 2012)

well on the Toshiba I'm logging in to my PC with \\192.168.1.5  and from here it's asking me for a username. I am already in the PC from the Toshiba with that IP but I can't get past that. And that's an idea I'll look it up thanks

Also after I enter a username like Dillinger because on the target PC it's c:\Users\Dillinger> after pressing enter then it says Enter the passowrd for 192.168.1.5: nothing happens It wont let me type anything else in, so all I can do is press enter


----------



## Dillinger (Jun 21, 2012)

It works until i enter: net use y: \\192.168.1.5\cd
and i get a line that say's : the password is invalid for \\192.168.1.5\cd  (followed immediately by a prompt that says)
Enter the user name for '192.168.1.5':  ( i do this and next comes the password option)
Enter the password for '192.168.1.5:

At this point the keyboard no longer works, i cannot hit any buttons on the keyboard besides enter, and when i do, this is the error message i get:

The user context supplied is invalid
More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 3775


What is going on here??


----------



## Protagonist (Jun 21, 2012)

Dat Nigga Daz AKA Daz Dillinger

Hey hows Kurupt doing? and do you remember 2009 a track Money Fold'N" very nice track 

I know this is irrelevant to your thread but i just had to say it


----------



## Maban (Jun 21, 2012)

Windows PCs need a password to network with each other via net use. Nothing shows when you are typing the password because it's hiding what you type. It's still accepting input.

If you weren't already aware. Ctrl+C is your friend in many situations.


----------



## Dillinger (Jun 21, 2012)

Maban said:


> Windows PCs need a password to network with each other via net use. Nothing shows when you are typing the password because it's hiding what you type. It's still accepting input.
> 
> If you weren't already aware. Ctrl+C is your friend in many situations.


ok that's new to me and thank you & i created a new user and pass from "lusrmgr" but again i also get Examples of valid user names are "username@domain" and "domain/username" how do I find out what the domain name of my server?

and yeah I use Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V all day lol


----------



## Dillinger (Jun 21, 2012)

ok this was solved 
thank you for your help.


----------



## Maban (Jun 21, 2012)

I meant Ctrl+C as a way to break out of a command in command line not as copy.


----------

